

UPS program delivers unnerving surprise - locopati
http://articles.latimes.com/2013/oct/28/business/la-fi-lazarus-20131029

======
mattkrea
Hasn't this been standard practice in the payments / banking industry for a
very, very long time to verify identity?

You can get all of this on a credit report AFAIK and I'd rather go through
this so they know it is me than have some dude sign up for My Choice in my
name and receive any UPS packages for me.

